# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Lead Free Brass

## Ian Hart

Has anyone done any research into sources for lead free or low lead brass? I don't want to create lead dust and fumes while making mounts.

I usually order brass from Mcmaster Carr, and the smaller shapes and profiles that they carry from K&S are of alloy 260 which has very low levels of lead (less than 0.1 percent). This seems acceptable to me (for no good reason- I don't know what toxic effects that level of lead may or may not have- it is just orders of magnitude better than the lead content of 360 or 316).

I have had problems finding rectangular bars and squares in alloy 260 that are over 3/32" in thickness. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------

